# Access: Abfragen aus 2 Tabellen



## scrotum (5. April 2004)

Hallo 

Ich machte eine Abfrage mit Informationen aus 2 Tabellen.

1. Tabelle: Infos zur Person (wie Name, Adresse usw.)
2. Tabelle: Produkte, die eine Person gekauft hat.

Die 2 Tabellen sind durch eine Personal-ID verknüpft. Also die Beziehung ist 1:n.

Ich will das die Leute, die noch nichts gekauft haben, trotzdem in der Abfrage aufgelistet werden, leider ist das nicht der Fall. Es erscheinen nur Leute, die schon etwas gekauft haben. Also die in der 2. Tabelle eine Personal-ID haben. 

Wie kann ich machen, das auch die Leute, die noch keine Personal-ID in der 2. Tabelle in meiner Abfrage erscheinen?

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## Slizzzer (8. April 2004)

Hallo!

Was bezweckst Du mit der Abfrage? Wenn Du beide Tabellen in einer "normalen" Abfrage hast, wird Access nur die Daten anzeigen, die in beiden Tabellen Einträge haben.

Also erzähl mal mehr zum Hintergrund, vielleicht kann dann jemand helfen


----------



## vop (8. April 2004)

Vermutlich machst Du eine SQL-Abfrage?

wenn ja, mußt Du einen outer join durchführen also etwa

WHERE
  a.person_id(+) = b.person_id

das Plus in Klammern bewirkt, dass im Falle, dass in Tabelle b keine Einträge vorhanden sind, trotzdem der Eintrag aus Tabelle a verwendet wird.

Genau das, was du brauchst, oder?
vop


----------

